# jetspeed2



## rambozola (23. Dez 2007)

hi leute,

ich beabsichtige nebenberuflich eine flirtseite im internet zu entwickeln.

nun habe ich mich gefragt welche technologien dafür geeignet seien.

was haltet ihr davon das ganze mit apache jetspeed2 (also als portal) und jsp aufzuziehen?


----------



## DP (23. Dez 2007)

kannste machen, sollte keine probleme bereiten


----------



## rambozola (23. Dez 2007)

danke DP für deine antwort.

wie siehtn das ganze performancetechnisch aus falls nicht nur 20 user sich gleichzeitig im portal bewegen?


----------



## DP (3. Jan 2008)

hmmm... gute frage. mit dem jetspeed 1 habe ich keine probleme. js2 liegt noch in der schublade..

der hier kam heute nacht rein:



> Hi all!
> 
> As far as I know, main purpose of Jetspeed is to be a core of intranet portals. But on jetspeed sites and in different forums no one says that Jetspeed is useful for internet sites.
> 
> ...



subscribe halt mal in userlist und frag mal nach....


----------



## rambozola (4. Jan 2008)

danke DP,

ich muss gestehen das ich berichte gelesen habe in denen jetspeed 2 als noch nicht so ausgereift beschrieben wurde.

das liferay portal was auch open source ist ist aber gut weggekommen und ich werde mir das mal anschauen....allerdings  ärger ich mich noch mit meinem vserver herum und das verzögert sich noch alles....


----------

